# Replacement Wheels



## Taurus04 (Dec 10, 2014)

I have an elderly Craftsman 24" 8hp Tecumseh snow blower bought second hand a few years ago. The axle bushings were so worn it would jump out of gear in reverse and of course the wheels are frozen on the axle.

I have cut the axle and replace the bushings. I doubt I can get the wheels off the old axle so I am wondering if there is a source of replacements. Wheels are 13 X5.00-6 with a hole in the hub for a locking bolt.---3/4 shaft size. I cannot find any source here in New Brunswick.

Any ideas out there?


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

How about posting the model and serial number of the machine ??
Maybe looking for a similar $25-50 broken parts machine too.

Depending on cost of new and what condition the old wheels are in taking them to a machine shop, truck shop, Car repair ... shop with a hydraulic press and a torch it's very likely someone can heat the hub and press the shaft out. You might want to prep that operation by trying to soak them down with some penetrating fluid first.
After a few days of soaking and repeated application of penetrant you might even be able to pound them out yourself. Might be worth a try.
They would likely need to be repainted after the ordeal. :blush:


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

Didn't take pictures, but I just recently had good luck using straight, cheapo brake fluid from the dollar store to free some Craftsman augers. I had wanted to make up some acetone and ATF when my buddy suggested the brake fluid. It actually ate the paint off the augers and melted the plastic auger bushings:facepalm_zpsdj194qh Was about $3 for a bottle. It also ate my latex gloves within a couple minutes of using!


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

You can check ebay for wheels. You don't necessarily need the exact same size, but something close. Looking for a used machine in decent shape with a blown engine is a good option too. Craigslist and ebay are good places to look.


----------



## Taurus04 (Dec 10, 2014)

Model is Craftsman C950-52677-7. Murray part number for the wheels is 2708. I have no idea as to age of snow blower, but it works well and is sturdy. Thanks for the answers so far.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Taurus, why not take the hubs to a local machine or automotive shop that has a hydraulic press and have the axle stubs pushed out. I'm sure the cost will be cheaper than purchasing new wheels.

Sorry, I just realized Kiss4aFrog recommended that.


----------



## Taurus04 (Dec 10, 2014)

Going to try that in the morning. I will post how I make out.


----------



## Taurus04 (Dec 10, 2014)

*Update*

Took the wheels to a couple of shops this morning. A local tire shop managed to get one wheel off the axle. I took the other to a machine shop as it was still seized and heating did not work. They will drill out the old axle for me.


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

Grunt, I wonder if the press is stronger than the wheel hub:blush:. The last 2 Craftsman (MTD Yardman too) that I worked on had one wheel welded with rust,and were really light weight. Did bronze bushings to replace the goofy plastic inserts they have. These aren't Ariens or Toro's for sure and you can tell when taking things apart how light all the assemblies are. I'm considering getting that HF pump press. It's pretty flat to store when not in use and may come in handy for car maintenance too. I've had good luck with a make- shift socket crammed in between a vise, but length of travel defeats the whole idea every so often.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

jtclays said:


> Grunt, I wonder if the press is stronger than the wheel hub:blush:. .


You could be right JT. I would think if the backup support tube (receiver) was sized correctly, the odds would be greatly increased for a successful removal. Naturally, plenty of penetrating oil and heat would need to be applied. Then again, some would be so rust locked that removal is next to impossible. This topic shows the importance of a good annual maintenance schedule for lubing things that move and "duct taping things that shouldn't". :facepalm_zpsdj194qh


----------



## Taurus04 (Dec 10, 2014)

In the end, I bought another set of wheels with knobby tires--7/8 axle though. Put in a set of bushings to resize to 3/4" and painted them. Cost me $60.00. The machine shop still has my wheel with the axle stuck in it. I will keep them for a spare set of it ever gets freed.


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

does it ever snow in NB??:sarcasm: LOL


----------



## Taurus04 (Dec 10, 2014)

The snow pile they dumped by the harbor lasted until July. I'm ready for this winter now. New tires --Whoopie!!!


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Now you can "play" with all the different options like electric rust removal. I've tried this and it's worked pretty good on most stuff.

- - - > Rust removal by electrolysis

or even soaking it with acetone and transmission fluid ever day for a month to see if something works to get in there and break the bond.


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

Taurus04 said:


> In the end, I bought another set of wheels with knobby tires--7/8 axle though. Put in a set of bushings to resize to 3/4" and painted them. Cost me $60.00. The machine shop still has my wheel with the axle stuck in it. I will keep them for a spare set of it ever gets freed.



Maybe take the really seized one and make a nice lamp out of it, and give it to you wife for Christmas!


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Maybe a good candidate for this


----------



## BullFrog (Oct 14, 2015)

skutflut said:


> Maybe take the really seized one and make a nice lamp out of it, and give it to you wife for Christmas!


YIKES! Now that's living dangerous. :icon_wow2:


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

They are something you can keep as spares or if you get the other one free, paint and sell to make some $$ back on what you spend for your new ones.

After this ordeal I'm sure you'll be greasing those wheels yearly !!


----------

